# le train ça me file le gourdin



## danalto

Bonjour, WR!  Dal film *"Agathe Clery"*. È un musical, e sto traducendo una delle canzoni. Chi canta è un gruppo di uomini d'affari...

...un jour à Pékin, le lendemain à Dublin. Toujours entre deux avions, entre deux trains. Moi *le train ça me file le gourdin*. On brasse des affaires énormes, on a des vies hors normes...
...un giorno a Pechino, l'indomani a Dublino. Sempre a bordo di aeroplani, e a bordo di treni. I treni (_non li sopporto? Mi fanno penare?_) Trattiamo affari enormi, abbiamo vite fuori della norma...

Merci!


----------



## brian

Ciao dani, io conosco quest'espressione soltanto col significato piuttosto volgare di _far(si) diventare duro_. Vedi qui.

Comunque non so se l'espressione abbia altri significati a seconda del contesto.


----------



## danalto

brian said:


> Ciao dani, io conosco quest'espressione soltanto col significato piuttosto volgare di _far(si) diventare duro_. Vedi qui.
> 
> Comunque non so se l'espressione abbia altri significati a seconda del contesto.



Ciao, Brian! Chi lo sa, forse un doppio senso? Dopotutto, siamo à Paris...


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Dani,
Ho soltanto trovato questo, ma sono quasi sicuro che significhi anche "rompere", derivato suppongo dall'effetto dei colpi del "gourdin" . Purtroppo non lo posso documentare .


----------



## danalto

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Dani,
> Ho soltanto trovato questo, ma sono quasi sicuro che significhi anche "rompere", derivato suppongo dall'effetto dei colpi del "gourdin" . Purtroppo non lo posso documentare .



Bonjour, matou!  Alors, je ne sais pas...


----------



## matoupaschat

danalto said:


> Alors, je ne sais pas...


Cioè ? Temo di non capire bene ...
Suggerivo "il treno mi rompe" . Non va, o esiti ?


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao 

Personalmente, solo conosco l'espressione volgare che vuole dire "bander, avoir une érection,..."
E col contesto positivo "On brasse des affaires énormes, on a des vies hors normes...", penso che sia cosa positiva. Le piace il treno, forse le dà energia.


----------



## matoupaschat

matoupaschat said:


> Ho soltanto trovato questo, ma sono quasi sicuro che significhi anche "rompere", derivato suppongo dall'effetto dei colpi del "gourdin" . Purtroppo non lo posso documentare .


 


DearPrudence said:


> Ciao
> 
> Personalmente, conosco solo l'espressione volgare che vuole dire "bander, avoir une érection,..."
> E col contesto positivo "On brasse des affaires énormes, on a des vies hors normes...", penso che sia una cosa positiva. Le piace il treno, forse le dà energia.


 
Ripensandoci, sono d'accordo con DearPrudence . L'originale sarebbe potuto essere "Le train, ça me fait bander, ça me met la pêche" .

PS Excuse-moi DP, j'ai un peu modifié ton message en le citant, pas pu résister ...


----------



## marieminou

personnellement je le comprends dans un autre sens. un gourdin est à la base une massue, une matraque. L'image ici serait d'être bassourdi d'un coup de gourdin et de ce fait être assomé par la fatigue ou l'ennui.
Je sous-entends donc "le train ça me file le gourdin" par "le train ça m'ennuie"
Quelqu'un d'autre le comprend aussi dans ce sens?

autre expression dans laquelle je connais l'emploi du mot gourdin: gourdin de nuit = un night-club


----------



## marieminou

abasourdi, pardon


----------



## placestanislas

"ça me fout le cafard", "ça me déprime"?


----------



## danalto

Oui, je pense qui est celui là le sens, quand lui dit la réplique n'est pas...hereux!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



danalto said:


> Oui, je pense qui est celui là le sens, quand lui dit la réplique n'est pas...hereux!


J'aurais compris exactement comme DP.
S'il a le gourdin (la trique) et qu'il ne peut assouvir ses besoins, c'est peut-être ça qui le rend malheureux ? 
L'expression habituelle pour dire que ça nous donne le cafard, ça serait plutôt « ça me file le bourdon ». Une autre hypothèse serait aussi que celui qui parle confond gourdin et bourdon !


----------



## danalto

Pas facile pour moi, uh?


----------



## Corsicum

Compte tenu de vos explications, ce qui est très probable :
- _ça me file_ => ça me dérange, ça me « gonfle » => l’aspect négatif est certain.
- _gourdin _=> c’est bien de l’érection qu’il s’agit, le dialogue à été pensé. 

Un homme, blasé et d’affaire à fortiori, peut être très gêné et ennuyé par une érection mécanique involontaire permanente…ce n’est pas le moment, il n’a pas envie de d’être dérangé par une érection sans objet qu’il n’a pas souhaité dans ce contexte !
Donc, je suis assez d’accord avec cette interprétation :


KaRiNe_Fr said:


> J'aurais compris exactement comme DP.
> S'il a le gourdin (la trique) et qu'il ne peut assouvir ses besoins, c'est peut-être ça qui le rend malheureux ?
> L'expression habituelle pour dire que ça nous donne le cafard, ça serait plutôt « ça me file le bourdon ».


Grâce à vos avis, dans ce contexte précis je comprend :
_Ça me file le gourdin = ça me file le bourdon = ça me fait bander sans que j’en ai envie, je n’ai pas que ça à faire = ça me casse les couilles…bref ça me les gonfle !!!(_(au sens propre comme au sens figuré).
Voyons, un homme d’affaire ça organise tout, même sa bandaison.

*Mi rompe le scatole / Mi sta sul cazzo*
Vu ici :
http://www.expressio.fr/expressions/ca-me-gonfle-gonfler-quelqu-un.php

….mais en Italien il me semble que ces expressions n’évoquent pas du tout l’érection volontaire ou non !


----------



## matoupaschat

Corsicum said:


> ….mais en Italien il me semble que ces expressions n’évoquent pas du tout l’érection volontaire ou non !


En français non plus, je dirais ; c'est plutôt les couilles, et je pense bien que cela doit être très douloureux  .
Ciao Corsicum . Tanti saluti dal Belgio


----------



## Corsicum

Ciao *matoupaschat*.
L’abstinence prolongée avec des érections, d’un homme d’affaire ou non de toutes nationalités, peut être une des causes de gêne ou de douleurs testiculaires.
*"rompe le scatole" *


----------



## danalto

Bien, alors:

*Mi fa due palle così.* 

Il senso, insomma, è che a lui, il treno, sta talmente sulle palle che provoca quell'effetto "indesiderato".
On dit  _*Che palle *_pour parler de quelque chose qu'on ne supporte pas.

Merci à tous!


----------

